# Retirement!



## Trapper62 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello, Pat from ND here, I grew up on a farm where we raised and butchered all of our own domestic and wild meat.  Started brining and smoking product about 4 years ago, trying different things and really enjoy it, people I share with do too!  I am real close to retiring and am just looking for ideas or ways to enjoy this even more.  Wife and I just built a walk in cooler so have that out of the way, have the equipment and smoker, wanted to bite those costs before I quit working.

Anyway, may be more of a lurker for now, thanks! 

Trapper62


----------



## schlotz (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!  You'll soon discover that retirement is the BEST job you ever had


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Glad you joined the forums.  We are very visually oriented here.  We like pics. Look forward to your posts. 
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome from Utah.  Just retired myself!  Congrats on being close to ending the work life.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
I've been retired for almost 3 years now and the stress level dropped to almost zero.
You're wise to cross your Ts and dot your Is and plan. A walk-in cooler!
Looking forward to hearing from you :-)


----------



## Trapper62 (Oct 25, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Welcome from Indiana!
> I've been retired for almost 3 years now and the stress level dropped to almost zero.
> You're wise to cross your Ts and dot your Is and plan. A walk-in cooler!
> Looking forward to hearing from you :-)



Yep that walk in cooler was the best investment so far.  36 years in public education is enough and the stress of the last 16 months has made the light very bright at the end of this tunnel!


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from NorCal! I have one year left to my full retirement age and hope to enjoy my new best job ....    Actually, I was planning to retire at 65 but was asked to stay for one more year for a huge project... Not sure I am making right decision but just don't want to let my boss down....


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome aboard from SE Arizona.
You will find that one of the greatest things about retired life is that you will have more time to sit around all day watching a smoking box while drinking beer or your favorite beverage.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you on board. Keep reading and you will build a bucket list that you will have to be retired to do it all.

Warren


----------



## checkdude (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome from Winnipeg  Canada. Retired 5 years ago myself and sure don't miss the daily hassle. Now I have just enough time to try out all the recipes. Almost. Lol.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 25, 2021)

If you are under not old enough for medicare, I would strongly recommend an insurance broker.  They make getting the right health insurance super easy and they are free to the consumer (paid on commission).  The help we got was priceless!  and they do all the enrollment BS for you.  the healthcare.gov site is not all that great.


----------



## rkrider99 (Oct 25, 2021)

Congrats on the retirement. Been retired for 6 years and haven't looked back. Golf 6 days a week. Do what I want when I want. It couldn't be better.


----------



## rc4u (Oct 25, 2021)

i'm from nd also. self employed my life. GP'S farm was north of Anamoose. no lectricity, outhouse, n big red pump in the sink, wood stove. and the bedrooms had big thick quilts. and a bucket in the winter.


----------



## rc4u (Oct 25, 2021)

and if ya get bis. 3be meats has all types of cuts including like rabbit, alligator and turkey parts ects. and all beef n pork


----------



## Trapper62 (Oct 25, 2021)

rc4u said:


> and if ya get bis. 3be meats has all types of cuts including like rabbit, alligator and turkey parts ects. and all beef n pork



Yep I like 3be Meats, been there before, my wife is from Bismarck so get there often.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome From Virginia! Can’t wait to see what you get together! Aah, and congrats on retirement, that has to feel great!


----------



## kruizer (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! And be interested in more info on your walk in cooler!

Ryan


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 25, 2021)

Hey Pat, welcome from South Carolina and congrats on the impending retirement. I've been retired for almost 5 years and I tell those who are contemplating it to do it, BUT make sure that you have something to do or interests that will keep you busy which it sounds like you do. I was a member here for over 2 years before I decided to quit lurking and start participating. Don't be a stranger...


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !


----------



## Wurstmeister (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. Wife is a farm girl from Regent while her family is split between the Dickinson area and Bismark. 
John


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome from Pa!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome from another NoDak'r.  Retired 3 yrs, wish I had a few more hobbies but always seem to find something to do.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome from the east side.  I live in NW Minnesota in the RRV.
Tired, but not ready to retire.



rc4u said:


> and if ya get bis. 3be meats has all types of cuts including like rabbit, alligator and turkey parts ects. and all beef n pork


Thanks for the tip.
Son works in Bis and I pointed him there.


Wurstmeister said:


> Welcome to the Forum from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. Wife is a farm girl from Regent while her family is split between the Dickinson area and Bismark.
> John


Regent!  End of the "Enchanted Highway"


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! You just pushed my  retirement out a couple more months with the walk in cooler lol.  I want one now. I’m knocking out a mew metal roof this year and new  central air next year, 2 majors on my countdown to retirement.


----------



## Trapper62 (Oct 25, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Welcome to the Forum from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. Wife is a farm girl from Regent while her family is split between the Dickinson area and Bismark.
> John


She by chance know any Gordon’s from Regent, worked with a lady from there for 29 years.


----------



## Trapper62 (Oct 25, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Welcome to SMF! You just pushed my  retirement out a couple more months with the walk in cooler lol.  I want one now. I’m knocking out a mew metal roof this year and new  central air next year, 2 majors on my countdown to retirement.


Yea it’s A pretty Good investment


----------



## Trapper62 (Oct 25, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Welcome from the east side.  I live in NW Minnesota in the RRV.
> Tired, but not ready to retire.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> ...


Where about?  I’ve hunted bear in the Lancaster area for 12 years now. Great place and great people.


----------



## Trapper62 (Oct 25, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Welcome from Indiana!
> I've been retired for almost 3 years now and the stress level dropped to almost zero.
> You're wise to cross your Ts and dot your Is and plan. A walk-in cooler!
> Looking forward to hearing from you :-)





Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! And be interested in more info on your walk in cooler!
> 
> Ryan


anyway I can post a video on here?


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from KC. I can only imagine what you have been through this last sixteen months. Your last day you will feel a huge burden lifted. In February 2020, I retired from the gas company after 40 yrs. What a blessing, and incredible timing.
Your life will change for the better, I'm sure.
Look forward to hearing from you again. And again, welcome.


----------



## rc4u (Oct 25, 2021)

i was kinda forced to retire. fell off a few walls walking trusses and carried to many shingles up ladder in '70's...  so in '03 i opened wheels wings n hobbies. i had track behind store n sold lotsa r/c cars n truck n planes n helicopters. back got so bad had to end it in 2017..  here's our baby.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 25, 2021)

Trapper62 said:


> anyway I can post a video on here?


You can upload it to your YouTube and then link it here


----------



## rc4u (Oct 25, 2021)

well now has new awning as i think my wife left it out and tree ripped it off


----------



## rc4u (Oct 25, 2021)

is ur phone linked to laptop? then ya can attach. files.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 25, 2021)

Trapper62 said:


> Where about?  I’ve hunted bear in the Lancaster area for 12 years now. Great place and great people.


Crookston.  
Lancaster is just out of the valley and into bear territory.
I'm not a bear hunter.  Do not like bear meat.  Bears also carry too many parasites.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 26, 2021)

Trapper 62 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

We also like photos of your cooks.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2021)

Welcome to SMF, Trapper!
I have been retired for 17 years, and I don’t know how I got everything done when I was working all day long. I seem to be busy all the time just doing stuff around the house!
Al


----------



## Trapper62 (Oct 26, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! And be interested in more info on your walk in cooler!
> 
> Ryan



Ryan, here is a link to a short, very non-professional video of the cooler that the wife and I built.



I used 2"x4" walls and 2"x6" for the ceiling, covered the outside with 1/4" OSB because that is what I had laying around and 3/4" on the ceiling.  Lined the inside with 3" inch dense roofing foam covered with FRP, all the foam and FRP was overrun product from a local construction project and was to be thrown away so was given that.  Never ceases to amaze me how much waste there is in construction.   A used insulated steel door and 1"x4" for trim.

I used an 8000 BTU window A/C that I bought at Menards and purchased a Coolbot (most expensive part of the whole thing) to fool the A/C into cooling below 65 degrees.  I hold the cooler at 40 degrees no problem but have had it down to 36 degrees and it hold well there also.

I have to seal the floor yet but that will be next summer now.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks! Couldn't remember what the coolbot was called... was curious if that's what you had used.  I'll have to check them out!

Ryan


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 26, 2021)

T62, Welcome, you have come to the right place to learn and share ideas/recipes.Retirement  is quite stressful and I recommend smoking everything to reduce stress!


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 26, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> ...
> Retirement  is quite stressful and I recommend smoking everything to reduce stress!


Everything?  Many states still don't allow all stress relief.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 26, 2021)

Way cool walk in home build


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 27, 2021)

Welcome . I went out at 57 , and looking back I wonder how I made it that long . 
Those jobs always came out of the ground in January , and finished up in July or August . From frost bite to heat stroke . Year after year . 
I love being retired . It's funny , because I've slowed way down . Makes you see how fast this world moves , really for no reason . 
Anyway . Nice walk in . In St. Louis Carpenters assemble the walk ins for restaurants . So I've worked on a few . Nice thing was a remodel . Got to keep the one we tore out . Couple of the guys set them up in their barns . 
Waste on a construction site ? It's all been paid for . Problem is it cost more to restock and have someone move it than what you have left over . 
Enjoy . Post up a cook or 10 .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Welcome . I went out at 57 , and looking back I wonder how I made it that long .
> Those jobs always came out of the ground in January , and finished up in July or August . From frost bite to heat stroke . Year after year .
> I love being retired . It's funny , because I've slowed way down . Makes you see how fast this world moves , really for no reason .
> Anyway . Nice walk in . In St. Louis Carpenters assemble the walk ins for restaurants . So I've worked on a few . Nice thing was a remodel . Got to keep the one we tore out . Couple of the guys set them up in their barns .
> ...



I'm with you it is a shame the amount of waste although it cost more to return.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 27, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> I'm with you it is a shame the amount of waste although it cost more to return.


Not a waste if it gets used by someone . My basement looks like a hardware store . I hope to fade away about the same time I run out of screws , glue and nails so I don't have to buy any .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks Trapper62 for the like i appreciate it.

Same here Chop have a large collection always some body coming around saying do you happen to have. I have picked up nice ranges, dishwasher stove tops from remodel jobs.

Warren


----------

